# Mythic Paint Experience



## Roadog

This past week we used Mythic in New Orleans on some Katrina restoration work. I was very impressed. No odor that I could really notice, smooth and creamy, brushed well (even a rose color, one coat) rolled great. No headache (common with me with any brand acrylic interior coating).
If you hav'nt tried it yet, you owe yourself to see for yourself. Pictures next week! Give it a test drive.


----------



## vermontpainter

Roadog said:


> This past week we used Mythic in New Orleans on some Katrina restoration work. I was very impressed. No odor that I could really notice, smooth and creamy, brushed well (even a rose color, one coat) rolled great. No headache (common with me with any brand acrylic interior coating).
> If you hav'nt tried it yet, you owe yourself to see for yourself. Pictures next week! Give it a test drive.


 
Absolutely good stuff. We have been testing it in our shop. As an example, we applied a deep red over some previously painted bright green trim and the coverage is great. Brushes out really nice, and dries! Thanks Keir.


----------



## timhag

Hey roadog, may find some good stuff here about Mythic. http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=744&highlight=Mythic


----------



## KeirK

Thanks for the great feedback!
I look forward to seeing the pictures of the Ice Cream Parlor in NO, and the VT project.
You guys are great, glad you are as happy as I am proud with our products!
Keir


----------



## GMack

I'm hoping somebody can directly compare AFM Safecoat to Mythic in an all-encompassing way, KeirK included . . . It must be about nine years ago that I used Safecoat on a big project on Long Island, working for somebody else at the time. I remember being very skeptical but pretty impressed with the products. I have never used Mythic.

Some things to consider:

-Having read through the other Mythic thread, I now understand, at least on a superficial level, the differences between VOC's and toxins. Is Safecoat non-toxic as well? 

- I remember Safecoat being thick, almost like a paste, right out of the can, but thinning it almost a gallon per five gallons. It then flowed like a typical water-based paint. Mythic? 

- I don't remember how Safecoat leveled out. Can anyone speak to this. What about Mythic? 

- The biggest challenge we faced with Safecoat was that it wasn't sold locally and we had to order it direct. We were constantly waiting for orders after color changes, add-ons, mis-mixes. Has anyone dealt with either company lately in this manner? Though a lot of the good/bad about this topic falls on the delivery company, it doesn't hurt to have the paint compnay at least sensative to the issues. Anyone? 

Thanks,
Mack


----------



## vermontpainter

GMack said:


> Some things to consider:
> 
> - I remember Safecoat being thick, almost like a paste, right out of the can, but thinning it almost a gallon per five gallons. It then flowed like a typical water-based paint. Mythic?
> 
> _We have been dabbling with it on loose trim in our shop for a couple of weeks now. The coverage characteristics, brushability, leveling and dry times are excellent._
> 
> 
> - The biggest challenge we faced with Safecoat was that it wasn't sold locally and we had to order it direct. We were constantly waiting for orders after color changes, add-ons, mis-mixes. Has anyone dealt with either company lately in this manner? Though a lot of the good/bad about this topic falls on the delivery company, it doesn't hurt to have the paint compnay at least sensative to the issues. Anyone?
> 
> _We have been getting it FedEx-ed directly from Mythic (twice now) and it takes about a week. We will be taking it into the field tomorrow for the first time on a residential repaint, using flat ceiling, semigloss trim and eggshell wall paints. Should have alot of feedback across the range of products in a couple of days. So far...and this is coming from a BM snob, its really, really good._


----------



## KeirK

GMack said:


> I'm hoping somebody can directly compare AFM Safecoat to Mythic in an all-encompassing way, KeirK included . . . It must be about nine years ago that I used Safecoat on a big project on Long Island, working for somebody else at the time. I remember being very skeptical but pretty impressed with the products. I have never used Mythic.
> 
> Some things to consider:
> 
> -Having read through the other Mythic thread, I now understand, at least on a superficial level, the differences between VOC's and toxins. Is Safecoat non-toxic as well?
> 
> KeirK: Some of Safe Coats products are non-toxic, some arent. If you look on their website you wll find, a flat and a zero VOC flat, same with eggshell etc. The reason they carry two products I suspect is because of the poor performance of their zero VOC products. Our products are all NON toxic, we will not have a product that contains them, our products outperform the market leaders in the ASTM scrub tests and overall performance. Safe Coat is marketed as a "green" product and belongs there. Mythic is a performing product, it beats out the big boys and has no safety risks. There is a difference.
> 
> - I remember Safecoat being thick, almost like a paste, right out of the can, but thinning it almost a gallon per five gallons. It then flowed like a typical water-based paint. Mythic?
> 
> KeirK: Mythic, does not need to be thinned, it is designed from the ground up to have all of the charachteristics of the Highest performing brands plus...
> 
> - I don't remember how Safecoat leveled out. Can anyone speak to this. What about Mythic?
> KeirK: See others comments, you know my answer.
> 
> - The biggest challenge we faced with Safecoat was that it wasn't sold locally and we had to order it direct. We were constantly waiting for orders after color changes, add-ons, mis-mixes. Has anyone dealt with either company lately in this manner? Though a lot of the good/bad about this topic falls on the delivery company, it doesn't hurt to have the paint compnay at least sensative to the issues. Anyone?
> 
> KeirK: I couldn't agree more. It is really difficult to love a product you cant get locally. We are on a tremendous growth spree adding stores quickly. We will have a national presence by years end, and this will be a moot point. However, in the shortfall, we are shipping direct where we do not have stores. You can have it rushed etc... We are very sesitive to time, and although we ship out samples cheaply, we do try to make deadlines carrier dependent.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mack


Thanks Mack, great questions.
Keir


----------



## Roadog

I normally use BM, but when Mythic is in my area it will become my product. I have never used Safecoat. I hope mythic expands rapidly!


----------



## DW Custom Painting

Where can I find Mythic paint in my area... Philadelphia


----------



## KeirK

There is a store called Greenable there.
http://www.greenable.org/products.php


----------



## glenn

Roadog said:


> I normally use BM, but when Mythic is in my area it will become my product. I have never used Safecoat. I hope mythic expands rapidly!


Here is some good news;we are opening a new store in Ridgefield CT @ 17 Catoonah st projecting date March 1st.Anything I can awnser call any time
(914)241-6757 Mythic Paint


----------



## Z paint

i have used mythic once and i really liked it...my review is in a past thread...i have only used the flat so far and i really want to use the eggshell and semi-gloss....keirk is there any new news on more locations in philly area?greenables is very helpfull customer service wise but sometimes i am working to far from them to use them as much as i would like...


----------



## thepainterr4you

*mythic*

anyone know if there us a dealer in RI


----------



## Roadog

Maybe Mythic should put a "find a dealer" link on there web site???


----------



## DW Custom Painting

Roadog said:


> Maybe Mythic should put a "find a dealer" link on there web site???


That would be a BIG help, I am in West Chester Pa. anything close to me besides Phila. locations?


----------



## KeirK

We are going to put a dealer locator on the site. We have been revamping the whole site, but you can always call the hotline for up to date dealers. Additionally, if there is not a dealer in your area, you can either call in an order or order online shortly. We are adding dealers very quickly, but if you have a preferred dealer you want us to talk to, please send me a private message and I will have them contacted.
Thanks,
Keir
Hotline (888) 714-9422


----------



## DW Custom Painting

Kerik any chance in getting a sample gallon or two? I've used other brands such as BM Eco spec and so on, not impressed. SW Durations is nice however not a true "Green" product (nor is BM Aura). The dealers near me (Phila.)want $52.00 per gallon for Mythic paint. I generally work w/ a sales rep. and get better pricing.... Your thoughts?


----------



## KeirK

What dealer wants $52 per gallon? Cant imagine that that is true.... please advise.
Keir


----------



## Z paint

dw what dealers did u go to im curious?


----------



## KeirK

Also what sheen were you trying to buy?


----------



## DW Custom Painting

Z paint said:


> dw what dealers did u go to im curious?



Greenable in Phila. 126 or 128 Market street.


----------



## DW Custom Painting

KeirK said:


> Also what sheen were you trying to buy?



I priced Semi gloss at Greenable in Phila. They are currently running a special until 2/28, 10% off. Still making the price close to $50.00 per gallon.
Greenable wont sample out gallons.


----------



## Z paint

oh ive been but it was closed for the homeshow...I havent bought mythic from there i ordered it online....i did call there and they were helpful on the phone but ill have to go there again


----------



## earlly

*sprayed trim*

Mythic Semi-Gloss sprays great and drys quicker. Works well with stacking and wax paper. Great system!


----------



## AMC Paint Contractor

I recently had a customer request that we use YOLO Colorhouse paint for her remodel. I have been a BM user in the past and recommend that my clients use BM as well, but with the request of this client, I did use YOLO. I have been recommending YOLO to my customers now! I was very impressed with everything about this paint. You should check them out, www.yolocolorhouse.com They are also 0 VOC.


----------



## painttofish

AMC Paint Contractor said:


> I recently had a customer request that we use YOLO Colorhouse paint for her remodel. I have been a BM user in the past and recommend that my clients use BM as well, but with the request of this client, I did use YOLO. I have been recommending YOLO to my customers now! I was very impressed with everything about this paint. You should check them out, www.yolocolorhouse.com They are also 0 VOC.



Spam:yes:


----------



## [email protected]

painttofish said:


> Spam:yes:


 :thumbup::yes:


----------



## cgoldman

I am wondering if there is a difference between Mythic paint and FreshAire sold at Home Depot. I have used both and did not notice a smell with either. Are there any "hidden" chemicals in FreshAire that we should know about. From what I have read Mythic sounds pretty good...but pricey. Thanks


----------



## Metro M & L

I painted a whole home interior in yolo. Man that is some crappy paint to work with. Drips. Dries too hard to be easily cleanable if you have a minor spill. Doesn't cover at all. You can't paint white trim white with it; that took three coats. Oh that's right. Everything took three coats. Oh did I mention that it cost $800.00 in paint alone for that job?


----------



## chrisn

cgoldman said:


> I am wondering if there is a difference between Mythic paint and FreshAire sold at Home Depot





cgoldman said:


> . I have used both and did not notice a smell with either. Are there any "hidden" chemicals in FreshAire that we should know about. From what I have read Mythic sounds pretty good...but pricey. Thanks


The main difference is that it is Valspar and sold in HD, not a good combination:no:


----------



## MAK-Deco

chrisn said:


> The main difference is that it is Valspar and sold in HD, not a good combination:no:




Your right Freshaire is HD but I think its Glidden product and from what I have heard its only available in certain number of colors where as Mythic has full spectrum of colors to choose from.


----------



## KeirK

Fresh Aire is manufactured by ICI (Glidden) per their label. Limited color and dry colorant packets that have to be added for color. Limited color to what they have on the shelf as well I think its 48 colors (tops 60). As far as Chemicals, the label says No Vocs in the paint and No VOCs in the colorant resulting in "No Chemical *odor*". That doesnt spell "Non-Toxic" as we all know. Additionally they have a pretty serious respiratory warning on the lower section of the label as well. Top it off with the Cancer warning and I think you get the picture. I have also not heard anything good from the field, but some of the HO's use it due to convenience being located at HD.
Keir


----------

